# 2 trips to the local "vintage friendly" bike shop



## JChapoton (Mar 23, 2013)

So today I went to the bike shop to drop off my original wooden rims with my new wooden rims to have my original hubs laced to the new wooden rims for the 1892 Stover Phoenix. We did the deal for the rims and then I looked around.

Then I saw this Murray built Hiawatha non optioned (lights only in the non chrome tank, no tail light, non chrome chain guard, etc.) It didn't have the original seat. He wanted $125, so I offered him a $100. He said ok. Then I was looking at his seats and there it was, the original seat. So I told him $125 with the original seat. He said let's do it. I paid him and left. Took the bike home and unloaded it. Then I loaded up my 2 ladies Hawthornes.

Murray built Hiawatha Serial No. is WG  3-809A  144954. What year is it? 1963?






Next I took my 2 ladies Hawthornes to the bike shop and offered up a trade with $120 for a Murray Fleetliner that was fully optioned (chrome tank with lights and horn, chrome chain guard, and rear carrier with chrome accents with tailight). It was all original, so no further haggling was need. I paid him the $120 and 2 ladies Hawthornes and left.

Murray Fleetliner Serial No. is MOT  28****  921957. What year is it? 1961?





The Hiawatha needed no cleaning so it went in the garage as is. The Murray needed a good cleaning so it got cleaned and put in the garage. 

Here is the Murray cleaned.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 23, 2013)

Sounds like a great Saturday!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Ahhhh. Tanklights!!*

Nice looking tanklights.
I wonder what the 2 girls Hawthornes looked like?

The Hiawatha "WG" indicates it was sold by Gambles (as per the following Murray Serial Number Project) but, it does not break the serial number down to clarify the year.
These always through me on deciphering the exact years. No doubt it is a 60's model. No springer front fork but, that is probaly because it was the lower end model without the horn....again I'm guessing

The Fleetline(r?) does breakdown to a 61, (and it does have the earlier springer front fork option). As per the Murray Serial Number Project listings.
This project listing has been mentioned to not be totally correct but, I can't attest to that. It's what I go by for deciphering the years.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-7014.html

No doubt a nice double bike pickup. And they are tanklights to boot


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2013)

*2 trips*

i only wish i had a bike shop in my area,st louis,that had  vintage bikes and or parts.consider yourself lucky.:o


----------



## Hermanator3 (Apr 7, 2013)

*My Hiawatha*

The serial # on my Hiawatha is WG 3 826 207673 & I have also wondered if it is a 1963.


----------

